# OLX

## V00D00People

!
_  **:    
  , ...  

> (OLX Ukraine)
> 14 ., 8:49 
> ! 
>   ,      .        .      . 
> ,      ( ). 
> ,     :) 
>  ,  OLX

----------


## Scald

...      .  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  .       ,         ,        .   ,       ,       .         ,  LX    ...

----------


## Sky

,   ( )     ,    .     OLX.

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ( )     ,    .     OLX.

    ,       !    ,     .

----------


## 23q

? . .  -  .

----------


## GVL224

> ? . .  -  .

     ...

----------


## Sky

,       .     OLX.    .   .     .   ,  ,  ,  ,     (20 .)   .  ,      . ͺ     ,     (  ),

----------


## Merry Corpse

> !
> _

       ,   ,        .      ,  .,   ))   

> ,     (  ),

     ? 
    ,      ,    ,      ?    :       ,      . ,  ,   .         .   ?

----------


## Rumata

> ,   ,        .      ,  .,   ))  
>    ? 
>     ,      ,    ,      ?    :       ,      . ,  ,   .         .   ?

      ""    䳿   cvv ,   ϲ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ""    䳿   cvv ,   ϲ...

        )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ""    䳿   cvv ,   ϲ...

       ,         ...   ,   ,     ... 21   ,         -"" 90-...    .

----------


## Sky

*Merry Corpse*,   ,   ,          .   ,    .   .     ,   ,  ,     .     ,       ( ,           )  ,     (     ,       ).         .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,        )
,    ? )))

----------

*Sky*,        ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,        )
> ,    ? )))

     ?

----------


## andy

> ?

  +1

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/22110/p22110/

----------


## Sky

**,    ,       .      ,    '      .

----------


## GVL224

> **,    ,       .      ,    *' *     .

   , .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/22110/p22110/

----------


## Sky

> , .

  ͳ,  .    볺,        .     .

----------


## andy

> ,   http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/22110/p22110/

   - ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> - ?

   ))
1500

----------


## andy

> ))
> 1500

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

    : http://vinnitsa.vin.olx.ua/uk/obyavl...tml#172a394fa5 http://zhitomir.zht.olx.ua/uk/obyavl...tml#172a394fa5

----------

,    "   ".   .    ,    ,    .      .    ?           ,    .       .        .     3 . ,   , .   ,    .     ,  .      ,           .      ,     , ,     .   OLX       .               䳳.       .      .

----------


## Sir_2006

,        ,     ,

----------


## Scald

.     .

----------


## zmey

> 

   i ,  ii  -      ...
-    .. ,  3, . 099-7736497.   .  

> ,

    ,   OLX " ",   ,      .     ""-      .

----------


## OlxSupport

!     .
ͳ             ,    .            ,   .   ,    .
 ,        -: http://olx.ua/bezopasnost/
     ,  ,  ,    ,    OLX http://olx.ua/contact/     ,  .       .        . ϳ   ,          . 
  Olx

----------


## OlxSupport

!     .
ͳ             ,    .            ,   .   ,    .
 ,        -: http://olx.ua/bezopasnost/
     ,  ,  ,    ,    OLX http://olx.ua/contact/     ,  .       .        . ϳ   ,          . 
  Olx

----------

